# GIVEAWAY - New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - White Rock Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com

*Please join me in welcoming White Rock Decoy Company as the newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors.*

White Rock Decoys has developed the Tuf-Snap Collapsible Support System, a support system for snow goose windsock decoys. They offer the same no wind advantages but store more compact than sillosocks and deadlys. They are also about half the weight of deadlys. White Rock Decoys has the Tuf-Snap Collapsible Support Systems available for this coming spring. This system will retro-fit to your existing socks, or will work with any other windsock bag on the market. For the do-it-your selfers out there, check out their Rockonomy Tuf-Snap package.

The feather detail on the White Rock Decoys blue goose windsock bag is photo-realistic, offering a new level of realism to windsock decoys. Full snow and blue goose decoys, as well as a full Rockonomy package will be available prior to fall 2010.










3 chances to WIN a Free dozen support systems!!!

1. White Rock Decoys is giving away a dozen Tuf-Snap Collapsible Support Systems to one lucky snow goose hunter who signs up here. *Simply reply "Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" and you'll automatically be entered in the drawing. *Drawing will take place on Feb 12th.

2. Sign up on their website for another chance to win a dozen free Tuf-Snap Support Systems at http://whiterockdecoys.com/signup

3. Become a fan of White Rock Decoys on Facebook for even more chances to win!

www.WhiteRockDecoys.com

If you're a windsock snow goose decoy guy looking to add life to your spread on no-wind days, definitely check them out.


----------



## gaddy getter

Looks like a great idea to me! There are days every year I would kill to have supports in my windsocks.

and you're right.....I "Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" :bop:


----------



## DuckerIL

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Looks like a great product. Thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## mymanimal

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Definitely an upgrade to the Northwinds!


----------



## zwohl

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Welcome to the site!


----------



## fowl_play

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" thanks for you sponsership to the site!


----------



## LukeDuke

"Cant Wait to Rock em"! Great product.! Welcome Aboard


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!! Thanks!


----------



## Green-hntr

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" \

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Pete

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Welcome to the site! 19 days until trip #1!


----------



## fc bllab

Can't wait to Rock 'em this spring, Thanks for the chance to try a new awesome idea and product. Sock'em and Rock'em!


----------



## hntnmn23

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" looks like a great product!! thanks for the chance. :beer:


----------



## chuck stemig

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!

Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## mcudwort

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!! Thanks for sponsoring my addiction!


----------



## Niles Short

Nice I like the idea "Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"
all the solo hunting I've done and burdened by bulk, and I have never thought of this--envious


----------



## wtrfowl14

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" 2 more months


----------



## duckjunky

CANT WAIT TO ROCK 'EM THIS SPRING!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE CHANCE, DUCKJUNKY


----------



## SnowSlammer

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Thanks for the chance and welcome.


----------



## BoB_25

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

Thanks


----------



## Maverick

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## Chuck Smith

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

Looks like a great product.


----------



## HOBBES

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Thank you for being an enabler! Cool product. :beer:


----------



## poutpro

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## mikehaines70

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## pappyhat

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring. Welcome to the site.


----------



## J.D.

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## speckline

Great Idea!! :thumb: :rock: 
I "Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" :beer: :rock: eace:


----------



## mmoats

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!", and the many springs after that! Thanks.


----------



## 6162rk

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

thanks in chance in advance and your sponsorship


----------



## MNget'emclose

Can't wait to Rock 'Em! this Spring!! Thanks for being a sponsor


----------



## kruger08k

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Thanks!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4

Cant wait to Rock Em! This spring!!!


----------



## waterboy1950

great idea!!!!should sav lots of time/not mention calm days.welcome to agreat site/for new product. :thumb: : :beer:


> aim small,miss small!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" 
Only 62 days left until I return to camp.


----------



## take'em down

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## DakotaRidge

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

Great idea. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## wuttheflock

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!! " The fever gets worse every day!!


----------



## speck

cant weight to rock them this spring, thanks for the support


----------



## blhunter3

"I can't wait to rock 'em! This spring."


----------



## Carbon Express

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring. Welcome to the site.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

Sweet lookin dekes!! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## INhonker1

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## fowlhunter7

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring. :beer:


----------



## ckbeggs

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Thanks for the Chance and welcome!!


----------



## aboller

Can't wait to rock em! this spring.


----------



## sdsnow1

cant wait to rock em this spring!!!


----------



## Guest

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## teamducker

can't wait to rock em!! this spring!!! Welcome to this great hunting site!! :rock:


----------



## snownado chaser

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!! welcome to the site :beer:


----------



## ProDucker1187

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!! thanks for the chance!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## cowaterfowler

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!! Welcome!


----------



## Quack_Kills

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## bjn

"Can't wait to Rock Em this spring!!!"


----------



## mnspazz

"Can't Wait to Rock em' this spring " Welcome to the site.


----------



## honker85

"Can't wait to Rock'em! this spring!!!


----------



## KEN W

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## lynxx69

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring! Thanks for sponsoring


----------



## grizzly

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## makin it rain

Go head and getcha self sum!!!

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!

Thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## goosehunter75

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## hAg3475

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## duckmander

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## kansaskiller

sign me up. they are great decoys. thanks


----------



## JeffN

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"

Thanks for the giveaway!!!


----------



## guppy

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## Goose Guy350

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!

Thanks for the give away!


----------



## drduck

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" very interesting


----------



## jesseshunting200

Can't wait to rock em! this spring!!!


----------



## Ann4369

Hey, guys! I'm a lovely girl from Beijing, China. Just say hello to everyone.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Looks like a great product and would love to try them out!


----------



## Wrestler720

I'll take my dozen deeks now please


----------



## deafishunt

Great! I planned to make creative this! dang.... I am gladly they did! BRAVO!!!


----------



## da30pointer67

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## Ima870man

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Interesting concept.

Thanks,

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## kmhibbs

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!


----------



## lader

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!", Looks like a great product, thanks for the chance!


----------



## API

*"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!".* Thanks for the opportunity! Welcome aboard!


----------



## gilbatron_2500

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Welcome to NODAK


----------



## sodakhunter13

Gonna have to Rock em this spring!! Welcome to Nodak!


----------



## bluebird

I like to Rock


----------



## Bubba

Can't wait to rock em this spring!!!! Nice looking dekes.....


----------



## Firehunter

We will see the Snows fall like WHITE ROCKS using the new WHITE ROCK decoys. Hope to try them soon.


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761

Can't wait to rock em this spring!!! :thumb:


----------



## mjschuette

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## zettler

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!

Thank you for your support of Nodak!


----------



## The Canuck Kid

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" YEAHA!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## Horker23

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!" Welcome!


----------



## pintail09

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## allhunter

cant wait to rockem this spring!!!


----------



## Ridge Nelson

Cant wait to rockem this spring!

Thanks!


----------



## Nasty Nate

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## jhegg

Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!


----------



## mngoosegetter2

"Can't wait to Rock Em! this spring!!!"


----------



## drake17

Can't wait to Rock 'em! this spring!!! Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

entries closed


----------

